# الفركوانسى (وظيفته - أعطاله - علا جه ) بالتفصيل



## crack_master (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا يقل أهميه عن الشيبات - لولاة لفقد البروسيسور مكانته على المازربورد - لولاه لأصيبت البردة بالشلل التام (أى سى الفركوانسى clock generator ic )
شكله على البورده ​ 


​ 
تتكون دائره مولد النبضات من ​ 
1: الكريستاله 14.3 ميجا هيرتز​ 
2 : أى سى [URL="http://egychip.com/vb/tags.php?tag=الفركوانسى"]الفركوانسى [/URL]clock generator ic​ 
كما يتضح من الصورة التاليه​ 


​ 
ماهيه عمله:​ 
عندما تشعر البورده بالباور تقوم الكريستاله بتوليد نبضات مقدارها 14.3 ميجا هيرتز ​ 
ثم يقوم اى سى [URL="http://egychip.com/vb/tags.php?tag=الفركوانسى"]الفركوانسى [/URL]بتحويل هذة النبضات عن طريق مضاعفتها بنسب معينه​ 
وارسالها الى القطع الالكترونيه المختلفه والايسيهات المختلفه على المازر بورد . كلا حسب احتياجه​ 
والجدير بالذكر أن هذة النبضه تكون على شكل موجه مربعه تترواح بين البساطة والتعقيد على حسب اللوحه الام​ 
يقوم اى سى مولد النبضات بتكبير ها وتوزيعها والتحكم فى الترددات المختلفه للوحه الام​ 
كما يتضح من الشكل التالى​ 


​ 

نلاحظ من الشكل السابق أن تلك الدائره تخدم ​ 
البروسيسور والجسر الشمالى ( north Bridge ) والجسر الجنوبى ( south Bridge ) ​ 
والفيجا والرامات ووحده الادخال والاخراج وغيرها من المكونات​ 
وتصل الاشاره او النبضه لكل اى سى عن طريق بن مخصص لذلك وكمثال على تلك العمليه ​ 
انظر معى فى الداتا شيت الخاصه ب ite8705AF​ 



​ 

أعطاله:​

كما عرفنا فإن تلف هذا الأى سى يؤدى الى الشلل التام للبورده وقطع البورده داتا​ 
وحيث أن [URL="http://egychip.com/vb/tags.php?tag=الفركوانسى"]الفركوانسى [/URL]يقوم بنبض الاشارة من الرامات الى الشيب الرئيسى ثم من الشيب الرئيسى​ 
الى البروسيسور وبالتالى تتم عمليه الاخراج بالشكل الطبيعى فعند تلف هذا الاى سى​ 
لا تتم نقل الاشاره بين تللك المكونات وبالتالى فشل عمليه الاخراج بشكل طبيعى مما يؤدى الى فصل البورده​ 
داتا
قياسه :-​ 
يتم قياسه بإستخدام جهاز الاوسيليسكوب ولكن يمكن الاستدلال على تلفه من السخونه الغير طبيعيه على​ 
سطحه فتلك السخونه مؤشر قوى على تلف ذلك الاى سى​ 
ونلاحظ أن لمبه ال clk على كارت التيستر خاصه بهذا الاى سى​ 
كما يتضح من الصوره التاليه​ 


​ 

بدائله :-
عند تلف الاى سى يتم استبداله بنفس رقمه بالظبط 
وكذلك عند تلف الكريستاله يتم اسبدالها بالرقم المكتوب على سطحها​
أتمنى من الله أن أكون وفقت فى الشرح وأن أكون أوصلت معلومه ولو بالقدر القليل

أخوكم أسامه الأسيوطى ...... والكينج / خميس محمد عزت 
ارجو الردود لتشجيعى على التكملة لان لدى الكثير من الموضيع الجديدة المهمة  
نستكفى بهذا القدر اليوم ونكمل فى الدرس القادم انشاء الله تحياتى ملك الرومانسية
khames mohamed ezat
t\ 0177886457
E\ [email protected]​

تحياتى لابناء اسيوط​​​


----------



## خالد محمد إسماعيل (24 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومة هايلة ياهندسة لك تحياتى


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرـأ ع المجهـــــــــــــــوِوِوِد الرـأئــــــــــــــــــع وإلى الامـــــــــــــــــــام ياهنــــــــــــــــــدسة*


----------



## eng nb (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور ربى يبارك فيك


----------

